# Spaltsiebfilter



## hollenowa (15. Okt. 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich plane mir nächstes ja einen Spaltsieb zuzulegen.Ich habe hierschon einiges dazu gefunden.
Zum Beispiel das Video von Roland O.
Dort installiert er ein Bogenspaltsieb.
Nun meine Frage dort wurde ein Bypass gelegt so das ein Teil des Wassers durch den Spaltsieb geht und der Rest zurück in den Teich .
Muss das so gemacht werden oder kann alles an Wasser durch das Sieb gpumt werden?
Danke für Eure Antworten
Grüße Holger


----------



## fiseloer (15. Okt. 2015)

Hallo Holger,

das hängt davon ab, was Du Dir für ein Spaltsieb holst. Die gibt es in unterschiedlichen "Dichten" (Feinheit des Gewebes).
Weiterhin kommt es auf die Menge Wasser an, die Du durchleiten willst. Last but not least wäre noch zu klären in welchem Behältnis
das Sieb steckt und wie viele Ein-/Ausgänge die Kiste hat.

Was für ein Sieb schwebt Dir denn vor, oder willst Du selbst eins bauen?

Gruß Klaus


----------



## hollenowa (15. Okt. 2015)

Hallo Klaus ,
Ich dachte an ein Compactsieve II mit einem 250my Sieb die haben einen Eingang .


----------



## Michael H (15. Okt. 2015)

Hallo
Bei einem CS II gehen aber max . nur 15 000 Liter durch .
Deswegen maxht man  einen Bypass, weil die Pumpen meistens mehr bringen


----------



## hollenowa (15. Okt. 2015)

Hallo Michael,
dann bin ich also mit meiner Pumpe auf der sicheren Seite und alles kann durch das Sieb geschickt werden.
Pumpe ist ne Oase Aquamax 8000.


----------



## Geisy (15. Okt. 2015)

Ich hab mir die Spaltsiebfilter selbst gebaut.
Sind in Schwerkraft mit Luftvorhang davor. Dahinter sind zwei DN160er Abläufe und vorne zwei 110er Zuläufe.
Unten ist dann noch ein Schmutzablauf dran der regelmäßig mit einem 50er LH den Dreck raus pustet.


----------



## lollo (16. Okt. 2015)

fiseloer schrieb:


> was Du Dir für ein Spaltsieb holst. Die gibt es in unterschiedlichen "Dichten" (Feinheit des Gewebes).


Hallo Klaus,

ein Spaltsieb besteht nicht aus einem Gewebe, sondern sieht so aus.          
Dieses besteht aus VA, gibt es aber auch in Kunststoff. Der Vorteil bei einem Spaltsieb ist die einfache Reinigung, denn hier bildet sich
der Biofilm nicht so, der bei Siebgeweben aus Kunststoff und Metall zum Verstopfen des Siebes führt.

Das abgebildete Spaltsieb ist bei mir im Einsatz, und kommt aus dem Industriebereich. Läuft schon mehrere Jahre zur vollen Zufriedenheit bei mir,
und ich spendiere dem Spaltsieb zur Zeit einen neuen Behälter (Auerbox) da die alte, mit Folie ausgekleidete Holzkiste undicht wird.
So sieht der Schmutzanfall im Sommer aus.


----------



## Nori (16. Okt. 2015)

Mit der 8000-er gibt's keinerlei Probleme - da brauchst du keinen Bypass.
Hol dir gleich noch ein 2" Anschluss -Fitting (Gewinde bleibt gleich) - dann kannst mit einem strömungsfreundlichen 2 Zoll-Schlauch in das CS 2 gehen .....

Gruß Nori


----------



## fiseloer (16. Okt. 2015)

Hallo Lollo,
mir ist schon klar, daß man hier nicht von einem Gewebe sprechen kann, hab ja selbst ein USIII.
Leider fiel mir kein besserer Begriff ein.


----------



## fiseloer (16. Okt. 2015)

Hallo Holger,

willst Du den CSII eigentlich vor Deinem Oase Biotech 10.1 betreiben? Das wird m.E. nicht funktionieren.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Tottoabs (16. Okt. 2015)

lollo schrieb:


> Das abgebildete Spaltsieb ist bei mir im Einsatz, und kommt aus dem Industriebereich. Läuft schon mehrere Jahre zur vollen Zufriedenheit bei mir,


Von Wo zu welchem Kurs wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## Küstensegler (16. Okt. 2015)

Antwort bitte nicht als PM (oder auch an mich) 

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## hollenowa (16. Okt. 2015)

Hallo Klaus 
was meinst Du mit m.E. und und ich wollte den schon vor den Biotec 10.1 schalten.


----------



## Nori (16. Okt. 2015)

Das Problem ist a) die Adaption auf die beiden 1,5" Eingänge des Oase-Filters und b) ob eben die beiden 1,5" Leitungen, das Wasser auch aus der DN70 Leitung des CS weg bekommen.
Wieviel Förderhöhe hat denn die Pumpe zu bewältigen?
Falls es die beiden 1,5" Anschlüsse nicht schaffen kann man immer noch direkt durch den Deckel mit der DN 70 Leitung arbeiten ....
Alternativ kann man auch noch die Stutzen am Oasefilter vergrößer auf 2" - mit einer Aufteilung auf 2x DN 50 sollte das schon funktionieren.

Gruß Nori


----------



## hollenowa (16. Okt. 2015)

Hallo Nori 
an meinem Oase Filter ist ja noch die UVC Lampe verbaut also geht das Wasser im moment über den einen Anschluss der UVC un dann in den Filter die Pumpe liegt bei ca 140 cm der Weg zum Filter sind aber gute 3,5 m Vielen Dank für deine Antworten


----------



## Nori (17. Okt. 2015)

Da gibts dann ein Problem - schätze du musst dich nvon der momentanen Konstellation verabschieden.
Dann würde der UVC vor dem CS 2 kommen und dann eben die Adaption auf den Oase-Filter ...

Gruß Nori


----------



## lollo (17. Okt. 2015)

Tottoabs schrieb:


> Von Wo zu welchem Kurs wenn man fragen darf?


Hallo Totto,

aus dem Bereich des Zechensterbens (Kohlenwäsche) und es war ein Abfallreststück. Hatte ein Bekannter noch in der Ecke stehen, sollte bei ihm eigentlich mal ein Schwenkgrill werden. Ist zum Glück nichts daraus geworden, und ich konnte daraus zwei Siebfilter schneiden.


----------



## fiseloer (17. Okt. 2015)

Hallo Holger,

mit m.E. meinte ich "meines Erachtens".

Der Biotec ist in Kombination mit einem Spaltsieb leider ungegeignet. Wie Nori schon schrieb, musst Du da ziemlich dran rumbasteln und in der Kombination mit der am Filter angebauten UVC geht das überhaupt nicht. Ich habe mir meinen Biotec 10.1 nochmal genau angesehen.
Wenn Du die UVC abbaust, könntest Du die beiden Löcher, die als Eingang fungieren etwas erweitern und mit Tank Connectoren dort zwei Schläuche anbringen. Die schließt Du dann mit Y Stück an den CS an. Das könnte funktionieren.
Die UVC vor den CS zu bauen wird dann wieder eine Fummelei. Die hat einen Eingang und zwei Ausgänge. An den Eingang kommt die Pumpe und die beiden Ausgänge musst Du irgendwie einzeln an den CS anschließen. Wenn Du sie nach dem Bitron wieder zusammenführst, fürchte ich, dass die eingebauten Bypassklappen zum Problem werden könnten.

Was ich auch noch zu bedenken gebe, ist die Tatsache dass durch den CS immer noch einiges an Schmutz durchkommt, weil Deine Pumpe den groben Dreck ja erst mal klein schreddert. Bei einem Schwerkraftsystem hat das Spaltsieb eine bessere Wirkung, da der Dreck viel gröber ist. Deine Schwämme wirst Du also weiterhin reinigen müssen, vielleicht nicht mehr ganz so oft. 

Meine Empfehlung wäre, lass die Finger davon und denke über einen anderen Filter nach. 

Gruß Klaus


----------



## troll20 (17. Okt. 2015)

Wie wäre es denn deinen jetzigen Filter wie er ist zu belassen und für den Wasserfall weiter zu betreiben. Und für den neuen Teich einen separaten eigenbau zu nutzen? 
Den könntest du so wie hier schon geraten als reine Schwerkraft Version bauen. Die Ansaugung von Skimmer und BA im neuen Teich durch den neuen Filter und zurück zum Teil in den alten Teich sowie in den neuen direkt. Wird zwar etwas komplizierter dann eine optimale Strömung zu produzieren aber mit einem guten Plan könnte das gehen.
Den alten Teich und den Übergang würde ich rein weg für Pflanzen und damit für die Biologie benutzen. Und den neuen nur für die Fische. Dann brauchst du dir au keine großen Gedanken machen mit der Verbindung beider Teiche,  sondern nimmst Flansche und Rohre.


----------



## hollenowa (18. Okt. 2015)

Hallo Klaus Hallo Nori,
Danke für eure Antwort und Tipps werde dann wohl den Winter nutzen um mir ein Neues Konzept zu überlegen.
Gibt es denn bei einem gepumpten System überhaupt eine geeignete Vorfilterung?
Grüße Holger

P.S. Hallo Rene ich glaube ins falsche Thema geruscht oder ?


----------



## Nori (18. Okt. 2015)

Möglich ist alles - auch bei deiner "Hardware" - es ist halt nur mit einem gewissen Mehraufwand verbunden (eben besagte Adaption - Verschließen eines Abgangs beim UVC etc.).
Alternativ könntest du auch auf einen leistungsfähigeren T5 Edelstahl-UVC umrüsten (der hätte dann auch gleich 2" Anschlüsse und nur einen Abgang) - der ließe sich leichter vor den CS 2 einbauen (schau mal in mein Album).
Generell wäre bei dir eine ähnliche Konfiguration möglich - wobei das geringere Teichvolumen auch die Nutzung des 10.1 zulässt.
Bei 8000 Litern ist eine Schwerkraftlösung nicht unbedingt angesagt - sie verteuert das Ganze nur (z.B. Schwerkraft-Vorfilter etc.) - bei größeren Anlagen ist es aber sicherlich angesagt ....

Gruß Nori


----------



## hollenowa (18. Okt. 2015)

Hallo Nori,
wie du sagst es alles möglich ich werd die Winterzeit nutzen und dann mal schauen was es wird Danke für deine Antworten.
Grüße aus Schwerin


----------



## fiseloer (18. Okt. 2015)

Hallo Holger,
Warum bist Du denn mit dem Biotec nicht zufrieden?
Ist es der Reinigungsaufwand oder die Filterleistung?
Mein erster Teich hatte auch 8000L und der Biotec hat immer gut gereicht.
Gruß Klaus


----------



## hollenowa (18. Okt. 2015)

Hallo Klaus,
Ehrlich gesagt hat ich mir mehr erhofft Der Filter funktioniert schon und filtert auch gut aber der Reinigungsaufwand ist recht hoch und da sich ja auch die Biologie in dem Filter abspielt dachte ich mir das ein Vorfilter die Reinigungsintervalle vergrößert und ich so nicht jede Woche Teile der Biologie vernichte.


----------



## fiseloer (18. Okt. 2015)

Hallo Holger,
solange Du die Schwämme in Teichwasser ausspülst, bitte nicht mit Leitungswasser, machst Du nicht viel Biologie kaputt.
Beim Ausdrücken mit den Zugegriffen passiert den Bakterien auch nichts.
Sind denn Deine Wasserwerke in Ordnung?

Wenn Du allerdings einen "wartungsfreien" Filter mit optimaler Vorfilterung suchst, musst Du leider tief in die Geldbörse greifen.
Für Deine Teichgröße wäre ein kleiner Vliesfilter genau das Richtige. Schau Dir mal so etwas an:

http://www.aqua-pond24.de/genesis-evo-3-300-vliesfilter-pumpenversion.html

Gruß Klaus


----------



## hollenowa (18. Okt. 2015)

Hallo Klaus ,
Wasserwerte sind in Ordnung aber gut das mit dem Teichwasser wuste ich noch nicht Danke für den Tip
Die Filter der Firma Genesis hab ich auch schonmal ergoogelt aber da muss ich noch ein paar Autos für lackieren
Aber Danke für deine Antworten.
Würde es denn etwas bringen wenn ich die Vorfilter Idee verwerfe und stattdessen eine Biostufe mit Helix oder ähnlichem verwende?
Grüße Holger


----------



## Geisy (18. Okt. 2015)

Hallo Holger

Schau mal hier:




_View: https://youtu.be/dFhNBq_dycw_

Er filtert nur mit Helix und schaltet über eine Schaltuhr die Umwälzpumpe aus und die Luftpumpe zum umrühren ein.
So brauch er nur in regelmäßigen Abständen den abgesetzten Dreck ablassen.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## hollenowa (19. Okt. 2015)

Hallo Nobert,
Danke für deine Antwort, ich werde den Winter nutzen und mir was überlegen mal sehen was möglich ist .
Grüße aus Schwerin


----------



## fiseloer (19. Okt. 2015)

Vielleicht könntest Du mit einem "umgekehrten BA" und Spaltsieb weiter kommen.


----------



## hollenowa (19. Okt. 2015)

BA =Bodenablauf wie meinst du das mit Umgekehrt?


----------



## Zacky (19. Okt. 2015)

http://koi-discount.de/umgekehrter-bodenablauf.html


----------



## fiseloer (20. Okt. 2015)

Hallo Zacky,

das Modell hat zu wenig Durchmesser um es in Schwerkraft zu betreiben. Wenn er die Pumpe dranhängt wird wieder alles geschnetzelt. Also kann er die Pumpe auch gleich in den Teich legen.
Ich würde einen normalen BA nehmen, mit 100er verrohren und 30-40cm unterhalb der Wasserlinie per Flansch durch die Folie.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Nori (20. Okt. 2015)

Viel zu viel Aufwand für eine nachträgliche (!) Montage bei nur 8000 Litern Teichvolumen.
Wenn Angst wegen dem Schreddern von Kleingetier besteht würde ich den feinen Vorfilter von Naturagart montieren - kostet 29,80 € - hab das Teil seit Jahren im Einsatz (2x Reinigung pro Saison - kein einziges Tier mehr im Spaltsieb gefunden)

Gruß Nori


----------



## Geisy (20. Okt. 2015)

fiseloer schrieb:


> Vielleicht könntest Du mit einem "umgekehrten BA" und Spaltsieb weiter kommen.


Wie sieht denn dein umgekehrter BA aus wenn der von Zacky falsch ist?


----------



## fiseloer (20. Okt. 2015)

Hallo Norbert,

der von Zacky ist nicht falsch, aber für den gewünschten Zweck nicht geeignet.
Ich zitiere aus der Produktbeschreibung:

Dieser Bodenablauf kann nachträglich auf den flachen Teichboden gestellt werden, wobei der Deckel mit kleinen Abstandhaltern unten als "Ansaugschüssel" dient. Dieser Bodenablauf kann nur mit einer Pumpe betrieben werden.

Anschluss: 11/2" IG bzw. 40mm Schlauch

Ein Betrieb mit Schwerkraft ist auf Grund des geringen Durchmessers nicht möglich.

Es ging doch darum, ein Spaltsieb in Schwerkraft zu betreiben um den Grobschmutz ungeschreddert zu Filtern und dann mit einer Pumpe durch den vorhandenen Biotec 10.1 mit angebauter UVC zu schicken.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Geisy (20. Okt. 2015)

Hallo Klaus

Den umgekehrten BA hast du hier gebracht und ich wollte wissen welchen du gemeint hast.
Gib uns doch mal einen Link dazu.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## fiseloer (20. Okt. 2015)

Soweit ich weiß, bekommt man keinen fertigen umgekehrten BA mit 100er Anschluss.
Darum schrieb ich ja ich würde einen Normalen nehmen.
Domdeckel abmachen, 4 Stückchen PVC als Abstandhalter auf den Rand kleben oder schrauben, den Pott umdrehen und mit einem Stein/Platte gegen Aufschwimmen sichern. 
Könnte dann etwa so aussehen:
http://www.koi-live.de/ftopic41031.html


----------



## hollenowa (20. Okt. 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
eigentlich ging es nur darum ein Spaltsieb vor den Biotec zu montieren von Bodenablauf und Schwerkraft war nicht die Rede.
Grüße aus Schwerin 
Holger


----------



## fiseloer (20. Okt. 2015)

Stimmt.
Warum das kompliziert wird und vermutlich wenig bringt haben wir erörtert.
Meine Anregung mit dem BA sollte das Verfahren vereinfachen und effektiver machen.
Gruß Klaus


----------



## hollenowa (20. Okt. 2015)

Ok 
dann war also deine Idee mann benutzt den BA für das Spaltsieb und den Biotec lass ich normal über dei Pumpe weiterlaufen?


----------



## fiseloer (21. Okt. 2015)

Jo.
Reihenfolge wäre dann BA > Spaltsieb > Pumpe > Biotec > Teich.


----------



## hollenowa (21. Okt. 2015)

Hallo Klaus ,
Danke für deine Antwort werd mir auch diese Idee durch den Kopf gehen lassen und dann mal sehen
Grüße aus Schwerin
Holger


----------



## Roman37 (23. Okt. 2015)

Michael H schrieb:


> Hallo
> Bei einem CS II gehen aber max . nur 15 000 Liter durch .
> Deswegen maxht man  einen Bypass, weil die Pumpen meistens mehr bringen



Genau das Problem habe ich....dass mein Schlammsauger zuviel fördert, ich aber am Gerät selber dies nicht drosseln kann......wie funktioniert das mit dem Bypass?

Danke


----------



## troll20 (23. Okt. 2015)

Nach der Pumpe wird die Leitung mittels Tstück geteilt und falls erforderlich jeder weitere weg mit einer Regel/ Absperrvorrichtung versehen.  Ein Teil des Volumenstroms geht dann in den CS2 , der andere evtl in einen zweiten CS2. Oder aber direkt wieder in den Teich oder oder .........


----------



## hollenowa (6. Feb. 2016)

Hallo ,
hab mir nochmal die Spaltsieb Geschichte und meinen Oase durch den Kopf gehen lassen.
Wenn ich nun einen Oase 5.1 davor setze passt auf jedenfall meine UVC dran der Filter selber wäre so eine Art Absetzkammer von dort in das Spaltsieb und dann auf beide Eingänge des Biotec 10.1 umd zurück in den Teich.
Was haltet Ihr davon?


----------



## fiseloer (7. Feb. 2016)

Hallo Holger,

wo soll bei dem Aufbau jetzt die Pumpe hin?

Wenn es nur um die UVC geht, wäre ein 5.1 zu teuer. Da kannst Du auch eine Kunststoffbox nehmen und 2 Löcher für die UVC boren.


----------



## meinereiner (7. Feb. 2016)

Hallo Holger,

was meinst du mit Oase 5.1? Einen Oase Biotec 5.1? Hast du den schon? Oder möchtest du den noch kaufen?
Du hast doch einen Biotec 10.1, oder?
Das Spaltsieb kommt an erster Stelle deiner Filterkette. Davor braucht es kein Absetzbecken.
Oder hab ich dich irgendwie falsch verstanden?

Servus
 Robert


----------



## hollenowa (7. Feb. 2016)

Hallo Klaus
Pumpe bleibt bei der Geschichte im Teich,

Hallo Robert,
ja meinte den Biotec 5.1 es ging darum ein Spaltsieb vor den Biotec 10.1 zu setzen da der Biotec noch die UVC verbaut hat somit nur ein Eingang Wasseranschluss das könnte zum Problem werden meinte die vorherige Diskussion deswegen dachte ich den 5.1 quasi nur für die UVC nutzen mit dem Auslauf auf das Spaltsieb und dann an beide Eingänge vom Biotec 10.1 .

Ach so den 5.1 hab ich noch nicht kann den aber sehr günstig bekommen.


----------



## fiseloer (7. Feb. 2016)

Hallo Holger,

Du bleibst also bei einem gepumpten System und schaltest nur noch den 5.1 davor damit Du die UV weiter nutzen kannst.
Sorry, aber das ist vollkommen nutzlos und löst nicht das eigentliche Problem.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## hollenowa (7. Feb. 2016)

Ja Klaus sollte gepumpt bleiben du hast ja damals einen umgekehrten BA vorgeschlagen


fiseloer schrieb:


> Reihenfolge wäre dann BA > Spaltsieb > Pumpe > Biotec > Teich.


Das ist doch dann auch noch gepumpt oder hab ich da einen Denkfehler


----------



## meinereiner (7. Feb. 2016)

Hallo Holger,

eine Pumpe braucht man natürlich immer, egal ob schwerkraft, halbschwerkraft oder gepumpt.
Mag etwas verwirrend sein.
- Gepumpt: Pumpe ist vor der Filterkette, und die Filterbehälter stehen zum Teil sehr deutlich oberhalb der Teichoberfläche
- Halbschwerkraft: Die Pumpe befindet sich irgendwo in der Mitte der Filterkette. Das heißt ein Teil des Wassers fließt z.B. durch das Spaltsieb (unterhalb der Teichoberfläche und wird dann in den biologischen Filter (oberhalb der Teichoberfläche) gepumpt.
- Schwerkraft: Das Wasser fließt vom Teich durch die Filterkette und am Ende der Filterkette befindet sich die Pumpe. Beim Schwerkraftsystem befindet sich der Filter unterhalb der Teichoberfläche.

Also BA > Spaltsieb > Pumpe > Biotex > Teich ist demnach ein Halbschwerkraftsystem.

Und die Schwerkraft braucht man natürlich in jedem System .

Servus
 Robert


----------



## hollenowa (7. Feb. 2016)

Gut also soll der Bodenablauf das Spaltsieb versorgen und dann eine Pumpe den Biotec?


----------



## meinereiner (7. Feb. 2016)

So lautet der Vorschlag vom Klaus.

So hatte ich das übrigens früher auch mal.
Vom Teich in das Spaltsieb. Das Spaltsieb war in einem Pumpensumpf eingehängt. Dort war auch die Pumpe (Aquamax 5500) untergebracht,
die das Wasser dann in den Biotec 10.1 gepumpt hat. Sowie ein zweite Pumpe, die den Abschäumer versorgt hat. Vom Biotec 10.1 und Abschäumer in eine Biokammer mit Kaldnes und Schaumstoffpatronen und von dort in Schwerkraft in den Teich.

Ich hab jetzt den Thread bezüglich deiner Durchflussrate und sonstigen Randbedingungen nicht im Kopf. 
Meine Angaben sind hier nur ganz grundsätzlicher Art, und kein Vorschlag wie du das bauen sollst.
Da sind, glaub ich, schon einige Sachen gekommen.

Servus
 Robert


----------



## hollenowa (7. Feb. 2016)

Danke Robert für die Erklärung das muss ich mir erstmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen ob ich alles so lasse und jeden Cent spare für einen kompletten Umbau oder jetzt etwas investiere


----------



## fiseloer (7. Feb. 2016)

Lieber Holger,

wenn ich mal zusammenfassen darf, Du möchtest bessere Filterleistung und weniger Arbeit beim Saubermachen. Ist das so richtig?


----------



## Micha61 (8. Feb. 2016)

fiseloer schrieb:


> wenn ich mal zusammenfassen darf, Du möchtest bessere Filterleistung und weniger Arbeit beim Saubermachen. Ist das so richtig?


denk mal, so wird`s sein
Bei einem 8 m³ Teich, reicht ein 18er Screenmatic völlig aus, ne 10ner Pumpe dran, noch ein 250 µm Sieb drunter gebastelt und Ruhe ist.
Warum so aufwändig und kompliziert?

LG Micha


----------



## hollenowa (8. Feb. 2016)

Hallo Klaus ja ist so richtig ,
Hallo Micha na klar ist das eine einfache Lösung ich wollte halt den Biotec 10.1 weiternutzen da das Teil auch gerade erst vor einem Jahr gekauft wurde deswegen dacht ich es gibt ne kompatible Lösung .


----------



## Micha61 (9. Feb. 2016)

Hallo Holger,



hollenowa schrieb:


> klar ist das eine einfache Lösung


welche auch, bestens funzt



hollenowa schrieb:


> den Biotec 10.1


setz in die Bucht, die Zeit ist günstig !

So, nun lass Dir nicht alles, so lange durch den Kopf gehen, geh Einkaufen


LG Micha


----------



## fiseloer (9. Feb. 2016)

Hallo Holger,

ich kann ja verstehen, dass Du die vorhandene Technik gerne weiter nutzen möchtest. Andererseits hat Micha völlig recht.
Den Biotec kannst Du bestimmt noch verkaufen. Viele suchen so etwas für eine Innenhälterung.


----------



## Micha61 (9. Feb. 2016)

fiseloer schrieb:


> Viele suchen so etwas für eine Innenhälterung.


stimmt, gerade den 10.1


----------



## hollenowa (9. Feb. 2016)

Hallo Micha und Klaus,
danke für eure Antworten ich mach mal Fotos und werd den Filter mal ins Netz stellen mal sehen was da geht.


----------



## hollenowa (9. Feb. 2016)

Nochmal ne kurze Frage welchen Unterschied gibt es denn zwischen dem Sreenmatic 12 und 18 konnte dazu keinen Vergleich finden


----------



## Zacky (9. Feb. 2016)

Der 18er ist ein paar cm größer und kann 6 kg Spezialgranulat aufnehmen. Der 12er nur 3 kg. Andere Spezifikationen kann ich so auch nicht erkennen und scheint auch nichts wirklich mit der Typenbezeichnung zu bedeuten.


----------



## hollenowa (9. Feb. 2016)

Ja mehr hatte ich auch nicht erlesen können dann sollte der 12 er ja eigentlich reichen


----------



## Micha61 (10. Feb. 2016)

Moin Holger,

beim 18er, ist zudem ein etwas höherer Durchlauf angegeben.
Falls Du einen Oase Händler in der Nähe hast, besuche den ruhig, ist immer besser, direkt beim Händler zu kaufen.
Manchmal haben die Händler, auch gebrauchte dastehen und wenn Du günstig an einen 36er kommst, nimm den.
Ein Filter, kann nie zu groß sein !!
Und verlass Dich bitte nicht, auf die Herstellerangaben, von wegen geeignet für Teiche bis.... Liter.


hollenowa schrieb:


> dann sollte der 12 er ja eigentlich reichen


könnte klappen, könnte aber auch etwas eng werden.
Lieber ein zwei Nummern größer nehmen, Reserven sind immer gut. Außerdem, reduzierst Du den Arbeitsaufwand, um ein vielfaches.
Aber achte darauf, nimm keinen aus der Screenex Baureihe, ist das Vorgängermodell des Sreenmatic !

LG Micha


----------



## Micha61 (10. Feb. 2016)

hollenowa schrieb:


> werd den Filter mal ins Netz stellen mal sehen was da geht.


nicht ungeduldig werden, der frisst kein Brot


----------



## hollenowa (10. Feb. 2016)

Hallo Micha 
das mit der Screenex Baureihe hab ich gestern schon rausgefunden den 12 gibts relativ günstig bei Teichandel 24 de .
was meinst du dazu wenn ich nach den 12 er noch meinen Biotec hänge quasi als Biostufe könnte doch Sinn machen oder nicht ?


----------



## Teich4You (10. Feb. 2016)

Sowas ist sicherlich alles möglich, aber ich finde von den Euros kommt man wieder in Bereiche, wo Eigenbauten deutlich günstiger und effektiver sind.


----------



## Micha61 (11. Feb. 2016)

Moin Holger,



hollenowa schrieb:


> nach den 12 er noch meinen Biotec hänge


das wird nicht funtionieren. Der 12er hat einen DN 75 Ausgang, da muss Dein Filter, auch einen 75er Eingang haben.
Dann hat der 10.1, einen geringeren Durchlauf.
Allerdings kannst Du auf jeden Fall, nach dem 12er, noch eine zusätzliche Biostufe bauen. So hab ich es gemacht.


Teich4You schrieb:


> wo Eigenbauten deutlich günstiger


das kann schon sein


Teich4You schrieb:


> effektiver sind.


nicht unbedingt
Die Screenmatic Baureihe, bietet auf kleiner Grundfläche, schon ordentliche Filterleistung (Teichgröße und Besatz, müssen allerdings angepasst sein).
Um auf das selbe Ergebnis, wie bei einem z.B. 12er zu kommen, bräuchte man schon 3 Regentonnen. Wenn man Platz hat, um diese zu verstecken, ok.
  

LG Micha


----------



## hollenowa (11. Feb. 2016)

Hallo Micha,
achso ich dachte man kann den 75 Auslauf auf die beiden Biotec Eingänge splitten .
Also muss man generell mit dem selben Durchmesser in die nächste Stufe gehen?


----------



## Micha61 (12. Feb. 2016)

Moin Holger,



hollenowa schrieb:


> man kann den 75 Auslauf auf die beiden Biotec Eingänge splitten .


das kann man, mittels eines Y Verteilers, sicher machen. Aber der 10.1 hat weniger Durchlauf!!!!!!!! Zudem müsstest Du den Auslauf am 10.1, auch vergrößern.
Nimm den 10.1 doch und schließe separat, einen Skimmer an. Wenn eine UV dran ist, nimm die für den 12er, dürfte passen.
Welcher Skimmer und welche Pumpe dazu, da kann ich Dir nicht weiterhelfen, habe da keine Erfahrungen.


hollenowa schrieb:


> Also muss man generell mit dem selben Durchmesser in die nächste Stufe gehen?


ich würde es, nicht anders machen. Kann sonst zu Rückstau und Überlaufen des Filters führen.

LG Micha


----------



## hollenowa (12. Feb. 2016)

Hallo Micha ,
Gute Idee mit dem Skimmer das werd ich verfolgen und UV paßt laut Oase danke Dir für deine Antworten.


----------



## fiseloer (12. Feb. 2016)

Hallo Holger,

Du kannst Dich wirklich nicht von Deinem 10.1 trennen, oder?

Ich finde Micha´s Idee prima, so kannst Du ihn noch sinnvoll verwenden.
Wenn Du willst, kannst Du von mir auch noch eine Bitron 24c haben.
Die Lampe sollte demnächst mal erneuert werden, müsste aber noch ein par Monate halten. 

Gruß Klaus


----------



## hollenowa (12. Feb. 2016)

Hallo Klaus,
ja irgendwie nicht da diese Sasion eh ein Skimmer kommen sollte find ich die Idee auch gut und danke für das Angebot meine UVC ist auch eine Bitron 24c sollte ja denn reichen oder meinst du nicht ?


----------



## Micha61 (13. Feb. 2016)

Moin,



hollenowa schrieb:


> eine Bitron 24c sollte ja denn reichen


hatte an meinem 18er und 8 m³ Teich, auch nur eine 25 W dran, Teich volle Sonne und hatte nie Probleme.

LG Micha


----------



## fiseloer (13. Feb. 2016)

hollenowa schrieb:


> Hallo Klaus,
> ja irgendwie nicht da diese Sasion eh ein Skimmer kommen sollte find ich die Idee auch gut und danke für das Angebot meine UVC ist auch eine Bitron 24c sollte ja denn reichen oder meinst du nicht ?



An meinem alten Teich (8000L) hat sie gereicht, lag aber ziemlich im Schatten.


----------



## hollenowa (13. Feb. 2016)

Hallo Klaus,
Ich hab morgens Sonne und ca 3 Stunden am Nachmittag hab ne neue Lampe für die UVC bestellt mal schauen wie es damit klappt

PS Hab mir gerade deine Teich Doku an geschaut wie groß ist dein Filterkeller


----------



## Micha61 (14. Feb. 2016)

Moin Holger,



hollenowa schrieb:


> wie groß ist dein Filterkeller


den 12er kannst Du nicht, in einem Filterkeller unterbringen !!
Wenn Dir, die schwarze Kiste am Teich nicht gefällt, da gibt es viele Möglichkeiten, diese zu verstecken.
Mach mal ein Foto von der Stelle, wo der Filter plaziert werden soll (Übersichtsaufnahme).
Uns fällt schon was ein


LG Micha


----------



## hollenowa (14. Feb. 2016)

Hallo ,
Micha ja das weiss ich hatte nur Klaus seine Teich doku durchgekuckt und da viel mir das auf da ich ja auch mit dem Gedanken spiele mal umzubauen.
Übrigends dein Teich Micha gefällt mir sehr Gut soetwas leicht erhöht würde mir dann auch vorschweben.


----------



## fiseloer (14. Feb. 2016)

hollenowa schrieb:


> PS Hab mir gerade deine Teich Doku an geschaut wie groß ist dein Filterkeller



Hallo Holger,

zu klein !!!  Leider habe ich hier den größten Fehler gemacht. Der Keller misst innen 150cm x 250cm und ist 107cm tief.


----------



## hollenowa (14. Feb. 2016)

Danke für eure Antworten ich werde euch auf dem laufenden halten wie sich meine Filter Geschichte entwickelt.
Stand jetzt ist Bitron 24 C Sreenmatic 12 oder 18 Oase Aquaskim20 mit meinem alten Druckfilter und Pumpe betrieben.


----------



## Micha61 (15. Feb. 2016)

hollenowa schrieb:


> da ich ja auch mit dem Gedanken spiele mal umzubauen.





hollenowa schrieb:


> leicht erhöht würde mir dann auch vorschweben.


Also wenn`s schon so weit ist, dann plane schon jetzt, einen größeren Filter !! Oder willst Du dann, noch mal Scheine in die Hand nehmen ?



hollenowa schrieb:


> Oase Aquaskim20


belies Dich zu dem Teil noch mal, der 40er soll wohl etwas besser sein, hab ich irgendwo gelesen.



hollenowa schrieb:


> ich werde euch auf dem laufenden halten


bitte darum !

LG Micha


----------



## hollenowa (15. Feb. 2016)

Hallo Micha 
es ist noch nichts konkretes oder irgendwas entschieden spiele im Moment nur mit dem Gedanken wenn es wirklich mal gemacht wird sind vorher auf jedenfall andere Sachen zu erledigen sagt jedenfalls meine Frau!


----------



## Micha61 (16. Feb. 2016)

hollenowa schrieb:


> es ist noch nichts konkretes


plane gut und vorrausschaend !!!



hollenowa schrieb:


> vorher auf jedenfall andere Sachen zu erledigen


musst Du machen



hollenowa schrieb:


> sagt jedenfalls meine Frau!


kenn ich, aber WAS IST WOHL WICHTIGER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


LG MIcha


----------



## Mathias2508 (16. Feb. 2016)

kenn ich, aber WAS IST WOHL WICHTIGER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


LG MIcha[/QUOTE]

Moin,
Immer die eigene Frau.


----------



## hollenowa (16. Feb. 2016)

Hallo Micha


Micha61 schrieb:


> plane gut und vorrausschaend !!!


mach ich wenn es soweit sein sollte stelle ich meine Planung eh zur Diskussion hier rein im Moment hab ich einen Ordner in den erstmal alles kommt was mir gefällt aus dem wird dann irgendwann meine Planung entstehen.
Hallo Mathias


Mathias2508 schrieb:


> Moin,
> Immer die eigene Frau.


Recht hast du


----------



## fiseloer (5. März 2016)

Wie ich hocherfreut feststelle, hast Du es geschafft, dich zu einem guten Preis vom Biotec 10.1 zu trennen.

Jetzt bin ich gespannt wie wir hier weiter machen.


----------



## hollenowa (6. März 2016)

Ja hat etwas gedauert aber er ist weg gespannt bin ich auch bin im Moment fleißig am lesen und Preise vergleichen.


----------



## fiseloer (6. März 2016)

Dann mach mal hin, damit Du bis zum Sommer fertig wirst.


----------



## hollenowa (6. März 2016)

Kann gut mit Druck umgehen Danke Klaus


----------



## Micha61 (7. März 2016)

fiseloer schrieb:


> damit Du bis zum Sommer fertig wirst.


das, ist zu spät


hollenowa schrieb:


> Kann gut mit Druck umgehen


Deine Meinung, was sagt GöGa dazu



hollenowa schrieb:


> und Preise vergleichen.


denke daran, wer billig kauft, kauft........


LG Micha


----------



## hollenowa (7. März 2016)

Micha61 schrieb:


> denke daran, wer billig kauft, kauft........



Ja da sagst du was wahres Screenmatic 18 ist bestellt soll die Woche kommen.


----------



## Micha61 (8. März 2016)

Moin Holger,



hollenowa schrieb:


> Screenmatic 18 ist bestellt


wirst sehen, das funzt dann !!
Das neue Modell oder günstig gebraucht ?

LG Micha


----------



## hollenowa (8. März 2016)

Hallo Micha ,
hab den neu gekauft die angebotenen gebrauchten waren mir zu teuer für Gebraucht das Nachfolge Modell war mir zu teuer aber ich freu mich schon drauf


----------



## Micha61 (9. März 2016)

hollenowa schrieb:


> hab den neu gekauft die angebotenen gebrauchten waren mir zu teuer für Gebraucht das Nachfolge Modell war mir zu teuer aber ich freu mich schon drauf


???????
Egal
Tipp: 
Den größtmöglichen Einlauf nutzen und den Auslauf, kannst Du auf DN110 vergrößern. Verwende aber keine 90° Winkel, sondern stattdessen 2x 45° Bögen.
Wenn die Rohre stören (optisch) mit Ufermatten oder Steinfolie umwickeln/abdecken.


LG Micha


----------



## hollenowa (9. März 2016)

Danke Micha Optik ist erstmal Nebensache für mich ist erstmal wichtiger ein stabiles System zu haben.


----------



## Micha61 (10. März 2016)

hollenowa schrieb:


> ein stabiles System zu haben.


----------

